# طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين ​
 برنامج تدريبي لتبادل الاعتذارللزوجين​






​
 مَن يعتذر؟​
تشير الباحثة الاجتماعية نجوى صالح، إلى أن العلاقات البشرية مليئة بالأخطاء والهفوات، خاصة عندما يتعايش شخصان من بيئتين مختلفتين تحت سقف واحد، كما بين الأزواج. ولأن العلاقة بين الزوجين من أسمى وأقوى العلاقات البشرية، ولأن المودة من أهم الأسس لذلك الرابط المقدس، فلا فارق فيمن يبدأ الاعتذار أو من المخطئ عند الخطأ، طالما أن هناك محبة ورغبة في استمرار الحياة الزوجية. ورغم ان كثيراً من الرجال الشرقيين يعتبرون الاعتذار تقليلاً من الكرامة والقدر أمام الزوجة، وهذا خطأ، إلا أن أوجه وأشكال الاعتذار المختلفة كفيلة بتوفير صفاء بين الزوجين وتراض من دون أن يشعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أقدم على ما ينقص من شأنه وقدره أو بانتصار الطرف الآخر، فالعناد والكبرياء من أهم أسباب دمار وخراب البيوت الزوجية التي تقوم على المحبة والتفاهم المشترك​





 الاعتذار المباشر​
من الطرفي توضح الباحثة أن الاعتذار المباشر هو أفضل وأقصر الطرق للتراضي بين الزوجين، وما من عيب في ذلك إذا ما شعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أخطأ في حق الآخر وسارع ليبادر بالأسف عما بدر منه، خاصة إذا كان في تصرفه إهانة أو تقليل من قدر الآخر، فكلمة «آسف» أو «سامحيني» ليست بالصعبة أو المستحيلة، ولا تعني أن صاحبها قلل من قدر نفسه أو قدم تنازلاً كبيراً، كما انها ليست انتصاراً للطرف الآخر كما يعتبرها البعض​





 اعتذار غير مباشر​
إذا ما كانت كلمة الأسف أو الاعتذار صعبة على أحد الطرفين «خاصة الرجل الشرقي»، فالاختصاصية نجوى تدلك على دلالات وأشكال مختلفة غير مباشرة لا بأس بأن يتعلمها كلا الطرفين ليفهمها إذا أقدم عليها الطرف الآخر، لتنتهي المشكلة ويزول الزعل ويسير المركب بسلام​




​
 للزوجة:​
محادثة أو تعليق: إذا ما وجدت زوجك يحدثك عن برنامج معين أو يعلق على ما تشاهدون أو أمور متعلقة بعمله أو بالأبناء ومشاكل المنزل، فهذه بداية لما بعد الخصام، أجيبي عليه وكأن شيئاً لم يكن.اتصال بلا حجة: إذا اتصل بك زوجك على غير عادته بحجة سؤاله عن شيء ما، فهذا يعني أنه يرسل لك رسالة بأن الأمور بينكما طبيعية، وأن الاتصال هو بادرة منه لتصفية الوضع، فلا تترددي بالإجابة ونسيان الأمر لتعود المياه لمجاريها.مزاح عابر أو نكتة: كثير من الرجال يفضل إنهاء موقف الخصام بمزحة ما أو تعليق ساخر حتى تضحك الزوجة وينتهي الأمر وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، لا تحاولي المكابرة إن كانت النكتة أو التعليق قد أثار ضحكك، فالابتسامة تزيل الكثير بين الزوجين.المبادرة بالمساعدة: عندما تجدين زوجك متعاوناً على غير عادته في شؤون المنزل، أو حتى في شؤونه الخاصة أو يسألك إن كنت بحاجة لمساعدته فهذه رسالة تحمل بين طياتها تقديره لك ولعملك وأنه موجود بالقرب منك ليكون عوناً لك، لبي طلبه بالمساعدة حتى يعلم أن الرسالة وصلتك وفهمتها.​
 هدية: يعتبر الرجل أحياناً بأن الهدية تعبر أكثر من الكلام عن اعتذاره وطلبه السماح من زوجته، لبفاجئها بهدية أو زهرة تقول أحبك وتعبر عن اعترافه بخطئه بشكل غير مباشر.تدخل الأطفال: أحياناً يوفر الرجل على نفسه تقديم الاعتذار بتدخل الأبناء نظراً لكون الأم ضعيفة أمام أبنائها فيدفعهم بتصرف ما أو فعل ما ليكونوا حلقة الوصل في تصفية الأمور.مدح أو إطراء: يلجأ بعض الرجال لأسلوب الإطراء أو المدح، سواء لمظهر الزوجة أو ما ترتديه، أو حتى لطبق حضّرته لتفهم هي أنه يعبر بذلك عن حبه لها وأنه أخطأ بحقها فتسامحه وتنسى الأمر.​




​

 للزوج​
ترى الباحثة نجوى أن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل في تعبيرها عن الاعتذار، ورغم أنها تميل أكثر منه للاعتذار المباشر ومستعدة له أكثر، إلا أنها أحياناً تفضل الطرق غير المباشرة لتقول أحياناً يعود الرجل إلى منزله وهو على خلاف مع زوجته ليجدها قد حضرت طبقاً يحبه، رغبة منها في كسب رضاه وتعبيراً منها عن أسفها وخطئها في حقه.​
 مظهر جذاب: تلجأ بعض النساء لتلك الطريقة أحياناً عندما يجد الزوج زوجته بأجمل وأبهى زينة لها عند عودته للمنزل، أو قد ترتدي ما يحبه من الثياب عليها، فهي تقول بذلك إنها تشتاق إليه وتفتقده.​
 دلال ودلع: تعلم المرأة أنها تمتلك أسلحة طبيعية يضعف الرجل أمامها كدلالها وغنجها لتستخدم هذا السلاح أحياناً، فنجده سرعان ما يصفو لها ويغفر هفوتها إذا ما تدللت معه بنظراتها وكلماتها العابرة أو حتى بمشيتها.​
 عرض مشكلة وطلب استشارة: أحياناً وعندما تخجل المرأة من الاعتذار، فإنها تحاول أن تحنن قلب زوجها عليها بعرض مشكلة ما أو بطلب رأيه وما يترتب عليها فعله، وهنا تكسب تعاطفه معها فينتهي موقف الخصام بينهما، وسيشعر أنها لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنه حتى في أوقات الخصام.​




​

 نصائح الاختصاصية للزوجين:​
_عدم العناد والإصرار على الرأي، فبعض التنازلات تسيّر الأمور.​

 _طرد فكرة أن الاعتذار هو قلة قدر أو إهانة فلا كرامة بين الأزواج.​

 _ استرجاع الذكريات الجميلة بينهما وتذكر محاسن الآخر حتى ​
 يتم التغاضي عن الصفات السيئة._​
 الحوار والنقاش هو أساس التفاهم بين الزوجين.​
 _ تفهم كلا الطرفين لغضب الآخر حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور وتكبر المشكلة،فعندما يشد أحدهما على الآخر أن يرخي الحبل لتهدأ الأمور.​
 _ العتاب بينهما، فالعتاب دليل المحبة، كما أن تراكم المضايقات والمواقف ​
 من دون حسمها سيجعل الأمور تسوء لأبسط الأسباب مفجرة للموقف.​
 _ تقبّل الطرفين لمراضاة الآخر واعتذاره غير المباشر حتى لا تزيد​
 الأمور سوءاً وينجلي الخصام​




​


 _أحياناً تكون الخلافات بهارات الحياة الزوجية، وبعد الصلح تصبح​
 علاقة الزوجين أكثر قوة وحباً مما كانت عليه.​
 _ الحياة الزوجية مؤسسة مشتركة وغالباً ما تكون باختيارهما وعلى​
 الزوجين فعل المستحيل لنجاح تلك الشراكة.​


واخيرااا اقوول لكل الازواج ​
ما أجمل التنازل بين الزوجين خاصة اذا كان هناك حب وتفاهم وإنسجام لايعكره الا القليل من المشكال الدخيلة عليهم​

 هذا التنازل يربي في الأبناء إحترام والديهم والإنصات لهم في القرارات المتخذه لأنهم يروا أن هذان الوالدان مؤهلان لذلك​


دلوقتى بهاللحظه كل زوج او زوجه .. تقول للطرف الثانـــــــــي أحبك​

 منقول​​* ​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

أختنا الغاليه

موضوع مهم ومميز

وياريت الزوج هو اللى يبدأ بالأعتذار هذا لا ينقص من قدره

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع هااااااااام جدا يا كاندى*
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  يا كاندي

يا ريت اللي عليه الحق يبتداء

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> أختنا الغاليه
> 
> موضوع مهم ومميز
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا نهيسى على الرد الجميل 

عمر الاعتذار ما يقلل من شأن احد الطرفين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *موضوع هااااااااام جدا يا كاندى*
> *ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا كاندي
> 
> يا ريت اللي عليه الحق يبتداء
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااااائعه
​


----------



## ستيفان (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ما أجمل التنازل بين الزوجين خاصة اذا كان هناك حب وتفاهم وإنسجام لايعكره الا القليل من المشكال الدخيلة عليهم 

موضوع في قمة الروعة ​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ياكاندي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## بشرى2009 (29 يناير 2010)

عاشت اياديكي ياتاج راسنا اختي كاندي المسيحية الصادقة الحنونة كلكي طيبة والأنسانية 
ربنا يسوع المسيح يحميكي ويحفظكي​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


*شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع​*


----------



## مارينا2010 (10 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو ياكاندى ميرسى ليكى


----------



## EVON1 (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

